# Are EVE SC305 monitors good?



## markleake (Oct 30, 2019)

Title says it all. Found a few posts, but not a lot. Anyone got them or compared them?


----------



## angeruroth (Oct 30, 2019)

FWIW the SC205 sound is really good and detailed.


----------



## Kent (Oct 30, 2019)

I love EVE Audio. In my experience, their monitors have the clarity and honesty, but without the harshness, of the equivalently-sized Adams. 

If you're ever in NYC, do a shoot-out at B&H. That will tell you more than words ever could.


----------



## markleake (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks @angeruroth @kmaster 

I have listened to similar and lower priced Adams and Focals and liked both. The Focals were wonderful to listen to, but I thought weren't terribly accurate. The Adams are very good and one option for me. But I haven't heard Eves before.

Yes, I've read people saying the same thing about Eves not having the harshness you get with Adams.

What about bass on the Eves? Is a 2.5-way 5 inch speaker too small?

My current monitors are Mackie MR824 (8 inch) and this would be "downgrading" to 5 inch. The Mackies have good bass, so I'm worried I will lose some of that. I do have a sub-woofer I can compliment with if I need to, but prefer to just use the monitors by themselves if I can.


----------



## markleake (Oct 30, 2019)

kmaster said:


> If you're ever in NYC, do a shoot-out at B&H.


If I ever visit the States, sure.  I'm in Melbourne, Oz.
I think there's a place I can go with the Eves to listen. We'll see.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 31, 2019)

I've been using the SC305 since 2016 and love them. Beautiful sound, very wide soundstage. Of course they are "small" speakers so for anything really low I double check with headphones.


----------



## teclark7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Mark

I’d call Store DJ / Manny’s in Melbourne and see if they have any on display to demo. If you are not in a rush, they have sales up to 20% a couple of times per year. If I had the spare cash, I’d almost see if we could get a deal on 2 pairs. But a new midi controller is my next priority.

Hope to catch up with you again soon.

Tim


----------



## markleake (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks @teclark7 
I intend to do just that. Store DJ has them on special currently. Hence my interest. I wonder if its a clearout to make way for a new model.

Thanks @whitewasteland for the info. Is good to hear from someone who has them. Sounds like you aren't too bothered by a lack of low end from their small size.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 31, 2019)

Actually the lows and low mids are very clear and defined for such "small" monitors due to the 3way system. But of course there is a physical limit on "how low" they get.

My room is quite small so I went for these ones instead of the 307. Didn't want to have crazy basses bouncing everywhere


----------



## markleake (Nov 1, 2019)

I had a listen to both the Eve SC305s and SC307s earlier today. My observations, if interested...

They both sound wonderful, but I can see why people would get the 307 over the 305 despite the price different. The 307 has more separation and clarity in the lower mids and middle range -- they were easier to listen to. The 305s were more forward in the mids, as you'd expect for the smaller drivers, but I think at the cost of some clarity and sounding a bit compressed there. So the 7" drivers seem to be the sweet spot.

Both went plenty loud. Both had good stereo imaging, but the 307s won out there again, especially at louder volumes the stereo field sounded excellent on them.

I compared to the Adam A7X, and found the overall tone of the Adams vs. Eves fairly similar. But I was only listening to forgiving orchestral stuff. I preferred the low end on the Eves more.

Surprisingly, the 305's low end didn't worry me at all. They get plenty deep enough. The bass drum and low strings I had in a track we listened to were articulated almost the same between the 2 of them. Maybe a bit clearer on the 307's, but the 305's still did very well. For Hybrid orchestral style tracks where there is low synth or strings are doubled with a low sine wave the 305's might struggle a bit, but otherwise they'd be fine.

Bottom line is, I loved the SC305s, but now have made the mistake of listening to the SC307s.


----------



## markleake (Nov 1, 2019)

And now my current monitors sound like crap.


----------



## markleake (Dec 7, 2019)

...and I am now the proud owner of a pair of Eve Audio SC305's.

All I can say is wow, these are excellent!

I've been listening to so much material and playing around with VIs for the last 7 hours, and I can't stop.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 7, 2019)

Awesome, @markleake !

This was the first piece of music I had a listen to on my SC305 when they came in :


----------



## markleake (Dec 7, 2019)

You're showing your age!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm "only" 34 actually, but I have good taste.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Sep 17, 2020)

markleake said:


> ...and I am now the proud owner of a pair of Eve Audio SC305's.
> 
> All I can say is wow, these are excellent!
> 
> I've been listening to so much material and playing around with VIs for the last 7 hours, and I can't stop.



Heya, just discovered this thread as I am considering either the Eve Audio sc 305 or 307 (or something else? lol - so many speakers outthere)

How are you feeling about them now? I want to upgrade to a 3 way monitor asap.

Greetings from Switzerland :::


----------



## markleake (Sep 17, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> Heya, just discovered this thread as I am considering either the Eve Audio sc 305 or 307 (or something else? lol - so many speakers outthere)
> 
> How are you feeling about them now? I want to upgrade to a 3 way monitor asap.
> 
> Greetings from Switzerland :::


I totally love them! I don't regret getting these at all, they always sound so well balanced and give me no surprises. And I don't regret getting the 305's over the 307's either, although I think either would have been great for my needs (orchestral stuff).

I find with the 305's I don't have any issues translating the music across to other systems I have. If I mix it to my taste on the Eve's, it turns out well on most other systems. The only thing to watch out for is sub-bass... the Eve's don't go that low obviously (although for their size and specs they go lower than you'd expect, and it's usually plenty for most needs). This means that if you're working with material in the low end space, you need to cross check the mix on another system with a sub woofer. If you are into material that covers the low end more, the 307s would be better. Or you could supplement with a sub-woofer. For most material, the 305's are fine, and probably the better bang for $$. Especially they seemed a bit more cohesive in the mid range to me compared to the 307's.

I don't find them fatiguing at all. I can use them and write new material with them all day and still be fine listening to them. They are wonderfully detailed but not hyped like some monitors, which is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Sep 18, 2020)

markleake said:


> I totally love them! I don't regret getting these at all, they always sound so well balanced and give me no surprises. And I don't regret getting the 305's over the 307's either, although I think either would have been great for my needs (orchestral stuff).
> 
> I find with the 305's I don't have any issues translating the music across to other systems I have. If I mix it to my taste on the Eve's, it turns out well on most other systems. The only thing to watch out for is sub-bass... the Eve's don't go that low obviously (although for their size and specs they go lower than you'd expect, and it's usually plenty for most needs). This means that if you're working with material in the low end space, you need to cross check the mix on another system with a sub woofer. If you are into material that covers the low end more, the 307s would be better. Or you could supplement with a sub-woofer. For most material, the 305's are fine, and probably the better bang for $$. Especially they seemed a bit more cohesive in the mid range to me compared to the 307's.
> 
> I don't find them fatiguing at all. I can use them and write new material with them all day and still be fine listening to them. They are wonderfully detailed but not hyped like some monitors, which is exactly what I wanted.


thank you for taking time for yet another reply 

I am in the middle of the research process (google, YT, forums, switching from brand to brand to model and repeat)

Unfortunatly I d'had to go on a 2 hour train ride to test anything live and the selection will probably not be amazing.

I am somewhere between the SC 307 and the Hedd Type 20 at the moment.


----------



## markleake (Sep 18, 2020)

I would strongly recommend listening in person to anything you intend to buy first. Speakers can vary hugely even in the more pro level monitors, and are always a personal choice.

Good luck! It's a decission most of us have been through at least once. There's nothing quite like the thrill of speaker hunting!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Sep 18, 2020)

markleake said:


> I would strongly recommend listening in person to anything you intend to buy first. Speakers can vary hugely even in the more pro level monitors, and are always a personal choice.
> 
> Good luck! It's a decission most of us have been through at least once. There's nothing quite like the thrill of speaker hunting!



Indeed.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 18, 2020)

markleake said:


> I would strongly recommend listening in person to anything you intend to buy first. Speakers can vary hugely even in the more pro level monitors, and are always a personal choice.
> 
> Good luck! It's a decission most of us have been through at least once. There's nothing quite like the thrill of speaker hunting!



Not only that, you need to hear them in your own room. The relationship between speakers and the room they are in is underssti I think.

While a few of us have treated rooms, most do not. If I were going to get new speakers, I would lean towards those with built in room correction. JBL LSRs for instance have room correction, which while not as good as treating your room, makes a difference in how well your mixes translate.


----------



## markleake (Sep 18, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Not only that, you need to hear them in your own room. The relationship between speakers and the room they are in is underssti I think.
> 
> While a few of us have treated rooms, most do not. If I were going to get new speakers, I would lean towards those with built in room correction. JBL LSRs for instance have room correction, which while not as good as treating your room, makes a difference in how well your mixes translate.


Totally agree. These kind of room correction filters are very helpful. They can only do so much of course, but I've found them super useful on the monitors I've had so far.

The good thing is most monitors now days offer this feature, to varying degrees. Some have just low and high pass, some have low/high dip and boost. Some have a "desk" filter also where it dips specific parts of the low to mid frequencies.

Both the Eve's and the Hedd's have this to some degree. The Eve's are very flexible in this regard, they even have two different desk filter frequencies. I assume they can easily add all the filters because they are a digital speaker.


----------



## classified_the_x (Sep 18, 2020)

they seem to be from a former Adam employee gone entrepreneuer... it seems to be good. there are many good speakers out there though. 

the tweeter like Adam's make it unique. like Adam tweeters, you'll like Eve's tweeters...


----------



## Kent (Sep 19, 2020)

classified_the_x said:


> they seem to be from a former Adam employee gone entrepreneuer... it seems to be good. there are many good speakers out there though.
> 
> the tweeter like Adam's make it unique. like Adam tweeters, you'll like Eve's tweeters...


Founder and CEO actually!


----------



## Phaedraz (Sep 19, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> thank you for taking time for yet another reply
> 
> I am in the middle of the research process (google, YT, forums, switching from brand to brand to model and repeat)
> 
> ...



I can really vouch for the Hedd Type 20. I don't think I could find a better sound for me within this price bracket. Next stop would be something like Kii Audio, but my wallet just says no...
There is no harshness like in the Adam's. The upper mids are so sweet and the sound stage and resolution is incredible when having applied the filter and phase correction. Also the bass extends really deep.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Sep 20, 2020)

Phaedraz said:


> I can really vouch for the Hedd Type 20. I don't think I could find a better sound for me within this price bracket. Next stop would be something like Kii Audio, but my wallet just says no...
> There is no harshness like in the Adam's. The upper mids are so sweet and the sound stage and resolution is incredible when having applied the filter and phase correction. Also the bass extends really deep.


Thank you for your thoughts.

Well, I am moving in two weeks and will set up my studio in a new room. So, a good opportunity to ugrade to better monitors. But first things first will probably be getting to know the room and then treating it, before buying new monitors.

I am currently looking at

Eve Audio sc307 + sc3070
Hedd Audio Type 20
Focal Shape Twin + Shape 65
Dynaudio Lyd-48

Will give you an update when I am further down the road. Meanwhile any inputs to what you all are working with is highly appreciated.


----------

